# refrigerated bread



## threadfather (Nov 6, 2008)

If I store my hotdog buns in the fridge will they get mold on them or will it just take a longer time to get mold?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Storing bread in a cooler climate will delay molding for sure. We store all our bread in the refrig and some in the freezer we don't plan to use right away.


----------



## Gynysys (Nov 6, 2008)

The problem I always have with storing my bread in the fridge or freezer is that it is soggy and cold when I want to eat it. All bread items that I've previously stored in the freezer end up tasting like the freezer as well.


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't have time for bread to get moldy in my house but we have frozen loaves so we could purchase them on sale at the dollar store.


----------

